
UK Trade Leaks - colinprince
https://graphika.com/reports/UK-trade-leaks/
======
wizzwizz4
Related:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/redditsecurity/comments/e74nml/susp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/redditsecurity/comments/e74nml/suspected_campaign_from_russia_on_reddit/)

> _Earlier this year Facebook discovered a Russian campaign on its platform,
> which was further analyzed by the Atlantic Council and dubbed “Secondary
> Infektion.” Suspect accounts on Reddit were recently reported to us, along
> with indicators from law enforcement, and we were able to confirm that they
> did indeed show a pattern of coordination. We were then able to use these
> accounts to identify additional suspect accounts that were part of the
> campaign on Reddit. This group provides us with important attribution for
> the recent posting of the leaked UK documents, as well as insights into how
> adversaries are adapting their tactics._

> _In late October, an account u /gregoratior posted the leaked documents and
> later reposted by an additional account u/ostermaxnn. Additionally, we were
> able to find a pocket of accounts participating in vote manipulation on the
> original post. All of these accounts have the same shared pattern as the
> original Secondary Infektion group detected, causing us to believe that this
> was indeed tied to the original group._

------
deogeo
I'd be cautious about dubbing the Russians 'friends', but 'enemy of my enemy'
is worryingly relevant. Why do we have to rely on hostile superpowers to learn
what our own governments are doing? Secrecy doesn't give the UK any more
leverage in the trade talks - the documents aren't kept secret from the US,
but from UK citizens!

------
freddref
Anyone have a link to the leaked documents?

~~~
kitd
Here's the Reddit post that links to them

[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldpolitics/comments/dkzlfc/offic...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldpolitics/comments/dkzlfc/officialsensitive_great_britain_is_practically/)

------
nine_zeros
The colonizers now begging to become a small colony.

This is one for the history books.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive and/or flamebait comments to HN?
We're trying for a bit better than internet default here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

